# why are the new v6 frontier's so slow



## xtreme43s10 (Oct 9, 2005)

well i finally got to go pick up my other truck from the shop today and my brother drove me up in his 05 v6 frontier. feels good to drive it again after not driving it for a couple months. On the way back i guess he though it was faster then my S-10 i even gave him a 3 truck lead before getting on it, needless to say i walked right by him without to much effort :loser: , and yes he was trying. the few times he wanted to find out the same thing happened over and over again. :cheers: nothing like an old american v6 beating up on the new trucks. 

now before the flames start we both have new frontier's, and are both very happy with them. i think most of the new american made small and midsize trucks are junk which is why we bought nissan's. and no the s-10 is not stock.


----------



## Reverendbiker (Jan 29, 2005)

xtreme43s10 said:


> well i finally got to go pick up my other truck from the shop today and my brother drove me up in his 05 v6 frontier. feels good to drive it again after not driving it for a couple months. On the way back i guess he though it was faster then my S-10 i even gave him a 3 truck lead before getting on it, needless to say i walked right by him without to much effort :loser: , and yes he was trying. the few times he wanted to find out the same thing happened over and over again. :cheers: nothing like an old american v6 beating up on the new trucks.
> 
> now before the flames start we both have new frontier's, and are both very happy with them. i think most of the new american made small and midsize trucks are junk which is why we bought nissan's. and no the s-10 is not stock.


Flame bait.


----------



## xtreme43s10 (Oct 9, 2005)

Reverendbiker said:


> Flame bait.


 :waving: flame away :cheers:


----------



## 2K5 Nismo (Nov 24, 2005)

http://car-stats.com/stats/showstats/showstatsgivenid.aspx


Nuff said. :fluffpol:


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

The S-10 is 'not stock'?  Well okay. Then that is like comparing a Ford 150 V8 to the 2005 Frontier V6 (for comparison), and then saying the Ford is actually a Lightning with about 500hp (yeah! A guy, I work with has his '99 Lightning pushing around 500hp - he lives for the 1/4 mile)  .  Or even; a stock Lightning (390hp). 

:givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer:


----------



## xtreme43s10 (Oct 9, 2005)

AGR said:


> The S-10 is 'not stock'?  Well okay. Then that is like comparing a Ford 150 V8 to the 2005 Frontier V6 (for comparison), and then saying the Ford is actually a Lightning with about 500hp (yeah! A guy, I work with has his '99 Lightning pushing around 500hp - he lives for the 1/4 mile)  .  Or even; a stock Lightning (390hp).
> 
> :givebeer: :givebeer: :givebeer:


naw its just a street truck, never wanted to make the s-10 a 1/4 mile truck. i was impressed with how well my bro's trucks drives, it has alot of power and TQ for a stock v6 with 4wd. i picked up the 4 cyl mainly for the MPG it was rated it but only avg around 21-22 with mixed driving, still not bad though, much better then the beater i had before, and the fact i put alot of miles on my daily driver. is there any aftermarket out there for the V6 frontier's ? as far as superchargers/turbo's, ?


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

xtreme43s10 said:


> naw its just a street truck, never wanted to make the s-10 a 1/4 mile truck. i was impressed with how well my bro's trucks drives, it has alot of power and TQ for a stock v6 with 4wd. i picked up the 4 cyl mainly for the MPG it was rated it but only avg around 21-22 with mixed driving, still not bad though, much better then the beater i had before, and the fact i put alot of miles on my daily driver. is there any aftermarket out there for the V6 frontier's ? as far as superchargers/turbo's, ?


What are the mods to the S10? I would guess, the supercharger that is offered for the 350Z could be adapted for the V6 Frontier. I'm no motorhead, though. So; not sure. :cheers:


----------



## xtreme43s10 (Oct 9, 2005)

AGR said:


> What are the mods to the S10? I would guess, the supercharger that is offered for the 350Z could be adapted for the V6 Frontier. I'm no motorhead, though. So; not sure. :cheers:


mod to my s-10 are as many as i could do, and then some, i ve looked at a couple of the s/c for the 350z, the big thing is clearance under the hoods are different so that being said it may or may not work i would be willing to be it wouldn't be a easy swap but anything can be done :thumbup: . which is why i have a 6 speed in my s-10 right now.


----------



## billygg (Jul 29, 2005)

all i have to say is i sold my 2001 4.3l sonoma for my kc 2005 4.0 frontie, and the sonoma is a dawg stock. my frontie has waaaay more juice, there is no doubt in my mind.


----------



## avenger (Oct 7, 2005)

take your two valves per cylinder, your mullet, and your natty ice and gtfo...


----------



## thx1158 (Apr 30, 2005)

avenger said:


> take your two valves per cylinder, your mullet, and your natty ice and gtfo...


I thought the Mullet's drove Cameros.....This is just a forum Troll.


----------



## NISMO311 (Nov 17, 2005)

xtreme43s10 said:


> well i finally got to go pick up my other truck from the shop today and my brother drove me up in his 05 v6 frontier. feels good to drive it again after not driving it for a couple months. On the way back i guess he though it was faster then my S-10 i even gave him a 3 truck lead before getting on it, needless to say i walked right by him without to much effort :loser: , and yes he was trying. the few times he wanted to find out the same thing happened over and over again. :cheers: nothing like an old american v6 beating up on the new trucks.
> 
> now before the flames start we both have new frontier's, and are both very happy with them. i think most of the new american made small and midsize trucks are junk which is why we bought nissan's. and no the s-10 is not stock.



This post is a complete waste of time. My friend has a 2002 extreme with a powerdyne supercharger at 8psi and we have raced numerous times. Everytime we race I have about 1/2 a car lead on him till about 75mph and then he slowly goes by me. Now you got to remember my truck is 4x4 lifted with 33inch mudders and he is 2wd with supercharger and he still can barely beat me to 90mph. No way can a stock s10 hang with one of these trucks. Take your misinformed post some where else. No one here gonna believe that trash. :thumbdwn:


----------



## xtreme43s10 (Oct 9, 2005)

avenger said:


> take your two valves per cylinder, your mullet, and your natty ice and gtfo...


no mullet here sorry, and i don't drink nasty ice college days are over :thumbdwn:, but for an old school pushrod motor it moves pretty well. 




billygg said:


> all i have to say is i sold my 2001 4.3l sonoma for my kc 2005 4.0 frontie, and the sonoma is a dawg stock. my frontie has waaaay more juice, there is no doubt in my mind.


i agree my brothers v6 has some power behind it, but if its faster stock he would have to go to the track, way back when my s-10 ran mid 15's stock, but I'm also down at sea level.



nismo311 said:


> This post is a complete waste of time. My friend has a 2002 extreme with a powerdyne supercharger at 8psi and we have raced numerous times. Everytime we race I have about 1/2 a car lead on him till about 75mph and then he slowly goes by me. Now you got to remember my truck is 4x4 lifted with 33inch mudders and he is 2wd with supercharger and he still can barely beat me to 90mph. No way can a stock s10 hang with one of these trucks. Take your misinformed post some where else. No one here gonna believe that trash.


well not to burst your bubble, but just cause a car/truck has a s/c,nitrous,turbo does not mean it's fast i ve seen a supra at the track with a T-88 single turbo run 14's. there is alot more involved when doing something like that to a truck, like tunning making sure you have new spark plugs, wires, fuel filters etc. not to mention powerdyne makes the worse s/c kit out of anybody for any car/truck, there is a reason they are so cheap. and i was only running 6-7 lbs at the time me and my brother went at it, although at 7 lbs of boost my truck does make over 300 rwhp. and the post was just made in good fun, no need to get bent out of shape, i know that my truck compaired to frontier isn't a match. for a stock truck it kept up suprizingly well.


----------



## 05_NISMO_FRONTIER (Mar 20, 2005)

hey the 05 frontier is one of my all time favorite cars. "trucks"

i dont wanna hate on anyone, but if ur about speed.. -_- why get a truck man. plenty of cars out there that do 13-14 second stock! trucks normally do like 17-18! if u want speed! get a CAR! trucks are nice. but honestly I tihnk its a waste of money to make a truck a track car.


----------



## mainerunr (Jul 30, 2005)

xtreme43s10 said:


> no mullet here sorry, and i don't drink nasty ice college days are over :thumbdwn:, but for an old school pushrod motor it moves pretty well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, so you took a motor that put out crap for power, added a blower, tuned it and are now putting down 300 RWHP (I'm skeptical but since you're going to help my arguement I'll go along) and you have the gall to call a STOCK frontier slow because you can beat it? I'm sure your S-10 runs real well on regular unleaded too. Lets do some math here.

You = 300 rwhp, ~3100lb
Fronty = 225rwhp, ~4000lb (depending on configuration)

Tell me again why you think it should be closer? Why dont you race against any other mid-size truck so you can call them all slow too.

Tell you what, next time it snows up here, why dont you bring that S-10 up and you can make a run at my truck. Better still, we can wait until summer and start out by going through a field. You beat me, you beat me, I'll admit my truck is slow.

Like the previous poster said, if you want fast, by a car, trucks are better at other things.


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

xtreme43s10 said:


> well i finally got to go pick up my other truck from the shop today and my brother drove me up in his 05 v6 frontier. feels good to drive it again after not driving it for a couple months. On the way back i guess he though it was faster then my S-10 i even gave him a 3 truck lead before getting on it, needless to say i walked right by him without to much effort :loser: , and yes he was trying. the few times he wanted to find out the same thing happened over and over again. :cheers: nothing like an old american v6 beating up on the new trucks.
> 
> now before the flames start we both have new frontier's, and are both very happy with them. i think most of the new american made small and midsize trucks are junk which is why we bought nissan's. and no the s-10 is not stock.



Seems fast enough to me? I didn't really buy it to race though. My last car had 500rwhp/rwtq (est) I pretty much got it out of my system with that car.


----------



## Denny06 (Dec 20, 2005)

Just traded my Supercharged 01 Tacoma S-Runner for a Crew Cab LE. Why, I needed the room. Is it slower...very much so. But it makes up for power and torque. I guess you have to ask yourself a question, Do you buy a Corvette to replace the family hauler? Do you buy a heavy mid size truck for speed? Speed shouldn't be the issue here but if you ask me, a 4300lbs truck doing 0-60 in 8 seconds is pretty impressive. :hal:


----------



## Slubgub (Mar 17, 2005)

thx1158 said:


> I thought the Mullet's drove Cameros.....This is just a forum Troll.


Well actually Chevy made a vehicle for people wanting this kind of performance out of a truck-like vehicle. The El Camino, and I am sure I could picture a few people with mullets owning one. Unless they were yuppies, then they would have a Subaru Brat.


----------



## xtreme43s10 (Oct 9, 2005)

05_NISMO_FRONTIER said:


> hey the 05 frontier is one of my all time favorite cars. "trucks"
> 
> i dont wanna hate on anyone, but if ur about speed.. -_- why get a truck man. plenty of cars out there that do 13-14 second stock! trucks normally do like 17-18! if u want speed! get a CAR! trucks are nice. but honestly I tihnk its a waste of money to make a truck a track car.


actually i have a car for speed, thats more of a track only car, limitied street car. and honestly once you go that far, it's no as much fun to drive everywhere on the street, and climbing in and out of the jungle gym aka roll cage becomes a pain. why make the truck fast, why not, it's alot more fun, and gets alot more attention. and i agree with you i love my new 05 frontier as well no problems at all so far with it, hopefully it will stay like that for a while and i'll be happy. :thumbup: 




mainerunr said:


> Ok, so you took a motor that put out crap for power, added a blower, tuned it and are now putting down 300 RWHP (I'm skeptical but since you're going to help my arguement I'll go along) and you have the gall to call a STOCK frontier slow because you can beat it? I'm sure your S-10 runs real well on regular unleaded too. Lets do some math here.You = 300 rwhp, ~3100lb
> Fronty = 225rwhp, ~4000lb (depending on configuration)
> 
> Tell me again why you think it should be closer? Why dont you race against any other mid-size truck so you can call them all slow too.
> ...


actually it is the stock 4.3L motor, just with stronger internal's. s-10's do not weight 3100 lbs, not even close, a reg cab is still going to be around 3400 lbs, and the ext cab's are pigs at 3800 lbs +, the old style s-10's did weight alot less, and my truck is an ext cab, the wieght of the 2 trucks are prob alot closer. and actually yes it is on pump gas i run 93 octane and would have no problem running lower octane i m sure since the boost is low, and no major tunning either, it's still pig rich around 11:1 a:f or lower under boost. the truck still passes state emission testing, and i take it to the beach over 100 miles one way or wherever i want to in to summer, and get 20 mpg from it, when driving normally. i have no problem racing with other truck's, cars etc. am i the fastest thing out there nope. i am fully aware there are other, cheaper, easier ways to go fast just wasn't what i wanted. i still like the fact i have a fast truck, and cna stop by home depot, or any hardware store, pick up lumber or sand, mulch or anything i want and throw it in the back of my truck, and i still do on occasion use it just for that what a truck is for. also i love to bow hunt, putting a deer in a car is just asking for trouble, untill this year the s-10 was my only truck still. and i didn't just " add a blower " i chose a little more efficent way to add forced induction. 



meta said:


> Seems fast enough to me? I didn't really buy it to race though. My last car had 500rwhp/rwtq (est) I pretty much got it out of my system with that car.


 :thumbup: what was your last car? any pics.


----------



## xtreme43s10 (Oct 9, 2005)

Denny06 said:


> Just traded my Supercharged 01 Tacoma S-Runner for a Crew Cab LE. Why, I needed the room. Is it slower...very much so. But it makes up for power and torque. I guess you have to ask yourself a question, Do you buy a Corvette to replace the family hauler? Do you buy a heavy mid size truck for speed? Speed shouldn't be the issue here but if you ask me, a 4300lbs truck doing 0-60 in 8 seconds is pretty impressive. :hal:



at the time i wanted the best of both, a truck to still use what a truck was for, and something with some speed, i looked at the lightnings at the time i bought my s-10 but the MPG is horrible, and the fact almost everyone i know with one that has put any kind of power threw them ended up picking up there rods from the side of the road. I think the new frontiers are respectable for what they are nothing against that, just trying to stir up some smack talk all in good fun.



slubgub said:


> Well actually Chevy made a vehicle for people wanting this kind of performance out of a truck-like vehicle. The El Camino, and I am sure I could picture a few people with mullets owning one. Unless they were yuppies, then they would have a Subaru Brat.


GM also made performance in a truck as well and an SUV in the early 90's, with the syclone, and typhoon, both are AWD turbocharged 4.3L truck's.


----------



## earl1z19 (Nov 16, 2005)

Listen! My bicycle has nitrus and a turbo ( only after I visit taco bell) and it has beat any S10 I have ever come across....
This guy is an Ass and is just trying to get you fired up. I am all for removing this thread from this forum !!
If no one reply's this thing will die


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

xtreme43s10 said:


> :thumbup: what was your last car? any pics.



I don't have any pictures hosted anymore.
It was an 03 Cobra Coupe.
2.76" pulley
Stage 3 Steigemeyer Ported Eaton M112
Stage 3 Steigemeyer Ported Plenum
JLT CAI
Billet Tensioner Pulley
Gatorback 8rib
MJ's MAFX
RWTD Custom Tune
LDC Head Coolant Mod
LDC Clutch tensioner Mod
CF DF 11" Clutch and pressure plate
Fidanza dual mass 11" flywheel
Drive shaft safety loop
Pinion Snubber
IRS Brace
MRT H-Pipe
Bassani Cat Back
Other stuff I can't remember.

It was fun. Not very practical but fun. The truth is once you get to about that point (and in the 03/04 Cobra world, I was a beginner as many were/are in the 700/800rwhp/rwtq range), it’s not much fun as a daily driver anymore. You can’t open it up unless you take it to a track and I never did. I was far more likely to need to haul something from Home Depot than I was to need to run a sub 11 second quarter mile.


----------



## xtreme43s10 (Oct 9, 2005)

Meta said:


> I don't have any pictures hosted anymore.
> It was an 03 Cobra Coupe.
> 2.76" pulley
> Stage 3 Steigemeyer Ported Eaton M112
> ...



nice :thumbup: , a lot of my friends 03/04 cobra's too, i looked at them when they came up, but knew if i bought one it wouldn't stay stock, and prob end up being a headache. my buddy's has been nothing but problems, with the little p1-sc procharger he was making over 650 rwhp, then he stepped up to an F1 and is over 800, his motor went last winter, then his tranny. it finally got it back on the road a few days ago we have bets going on how long till he breaks it again.


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

look in my sig for my times.... pretty quick truck if ya ask me, burned quite a few ricers around here already lol


----------



## derftegel (Nov 18, 2005)

I can't believe I'm reading this.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

derftegel said:


> I can't believe I'm reading this.


I'm with you.

OkieScot


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

Actually; there is really only one 'real' Cobra Coupe. And; it ain't a Mustang. Only 6 of these were built (1964-1965). It is the first American car to win the World Manufacturer's Title (1965). Ford may own the name 'Cobra' now, and use it on the SVT Mustangs, but; this is the real Cobra Coupe.










:cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

xtreme43s10 said:


> nice :thumbup: , a lot of my friends 03/04 cobra's too, i looked at them when they came up, but knew if i bought one it wouldn't stay stock, and prob end up being a headache. my buddy's has been nothing but problems, with the little p1-sc procharger he was making over 650 rwhp, then he stepped up to an F1 and is over 800, his motor went last winter, then his tranny. it finally got it back on the road a few days ago we have bets going on how long till he breaks it again.


I'll never understand why Procharger clings to that 6 rib design after all the trouble they've had with it.



scuba91ta said:


> look in my sig for my times.... pretty quick truck if ya ask me, burned quite a few ricers around here already lol


Wow! That's not a stock 91 bird!



AGR said:


> Actually; there is really only one 'real' Cobra Coupe. And; it ain't a Mustang. Only 6 of these were built (1964-1965). It is the first American car to win the World Manufacturer's Title (1965). Ford may own the name 'Cobra' now, and use it on the SVT Mustangs, but; this is the real Cobra Coupe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


/\
Love those!! :thumbup:


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

nope lol... 

http://www.gallery.ss-perf.com/v/Steves1991PontiacTransAm_2/album08/fls_067.jpg.html


----------



## xtreme43s10 (Oct 9, 2005)

scuba91ta said:


> look in my sig for my times.... pretty quick truck if ya ask me, burned quite a few ricers around here already lol


not bad at all for a stock truck, and thats a beautiful car you have there very very clean :thumbup:


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

thanks  it's come a long way!


----------



## xtreme43s10 (Oct 9, 2005)

scuba91ta said:


> thanks  it's come a long way!



i can tell, have you owned it since new ? or bought used and fixed up yourself? any more pics of it?


----------



## scuba91ta (Aug 19, 2005)

i wish i had owned i since new - has 80k on it, bought it 3 years ago, banged up in the lf... fixed it up, dropped a god drivetrain in it, built a motor from spare parts and painted it, tossed some wheels on it and voila... lol

there are more pics of it from start to finish on my site.... www.gallery.ss-perf.com

ton of pics there from beginning to end...


----------



## AZdriver (Sep 8, 2005)

*Yer Brother's driving ability*

On the other hand, maybe your brother drives like an old woman, has a clubfoot and no hand/foot shifting coordination. :loser: 

What a retarded post :asleep:


----------



## Meta (Sep 28, 2005)

scuba91ta said:


> nope lol...
> 
> http://www.gallery.ss-perf.com/v/Steves1991PontiacTransAm_2/album08/fls_067.jpg.html


Very Nice. :thumbup:


----------

